# toyota tundra oil pressure ?????



## Walkie Takie (Feb 21, 2011)

was driving a  2000 tundra  v8  ,,  
 the oil pressure gauge was  low at idle and  up 1/2 way  in regular driving conditions  ( owner said it was always like that )  ??????
 any one know about this ?????
 thanks    w/t


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 21, 2011)

How low is 'low'? Did it have numbers on the gauge? It's common for vehicles with oil pressure gauges to read lower while idling than they do while you're driving.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 21, 2011)

*oil pressure*

no numbers  , just  marks   1/4   1/2    3/4   goes to the first   mark  in low or  1/4  ????   and has u drive  it goes   to 1/2  or 3/4    
   and when idling  back to the  first mark  or 1/4 
  just never seen  that before in a ford ????????
  never had  a toyota     
  but owner is a good friend and co -worker and said it always like that   and his new rave4  is the same way 
  my old  fords just go up to 1/2 or more   and stay there ///
  thanks  w/t


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2011)

My 2006 Tundra does it too, WT. When idling it settles between 1/4 and 1/2 and rises with acceleration.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 21, 2011)

My 06 has the lowest oil pressure I ever saw..Its around a 1/4 while sitting..Then as you go it gets to half..Then as you plain out it sits between 1/4 and 1/2...Been like that since it was new..I've had folks ask me.Does your oil pressure always run that low!! I recken it does..


----------



## sigsauer (Mar 1, 2011)

My 2004 4wd had an issue with the oil pressure gauge reading very low even going down the road . The problem was intermittent . I took it by the dealer and one of the techs . told me that he had never seen a bad oil pump in a Tundra . He suspected the gauge or the sending unit . I chose not to spend the money to see if that fixed it . You also have a warning light that comes on if the pressure goes too low .


----------



## bowshtr400 (Mar 7, 2011)

My 06 Tundra does the same thing.Idles and cruises around 1/4 and during acceleration goes up to 1/2.


----------

